# Hiro and the frisbee



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Hiro has catched the frisbee.

Some pictures my DLH made with his new Canon 1D III camera


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

And..


















Like an angel


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Those are just beautiful! My husband would like to know what lens he's using for the photos.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Great pictures.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I hope you sent lots of pictures to Ryan for next years Forum Calendar!


Your photos are always so beautiful!
Thank you so much for sharing them.

Beverly


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow what great shots. Hiro looks so happy running with his tongue hanging out.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Hiro is so gorgeous and so are your husband's pictures!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Hiro's coat is perfect. I don't know how you keep it from breaking...and out of his face.! I'm glad your DH has a new camers so we can start getting lots of pictures....their beautiful.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

The 4th one down is stunning.....what a great calandar cover that would make...hint hint!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ans~ Your hubby's pictures NEVER disappoint! These are wonderful!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Awesome photos and a beautiful Hav!! Hope your husband is sending in some of these to Ryan for the Hav Calendar!

There is also a thread for June's photo challenge on dogs doing outside stuff during summer...you should post the frisbee and stick chewing photos in there, too!


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

Love all the Hiro photos!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ans, Hope you can send some photos in for the calendar! It would not be complete without a Hiro and company picture! 

[email protected]

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

I always love your photos. Great shots of Hiro!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Great photos. But, you have a great subject to work with. Hiro is so beautiful.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Great photos!!


----------

